# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απορίες αρκετές από μια πρωτάρισσα

## mayri

Γεια σας παιδιά.

Καινούργια στο φόρουμ αλλά και κατά λάθος καινούργια και στον κόσμο των πουλιών.
Δεν μένω Ελλάδα, μένω Βρυξέλλες και προχτές είχα ανοιχτό το παράθυρο και  μου ήρθε μια επίσκεψη, ένα παπαγαλάκι. Ρώτησα τους γείτονες, δεν άνηκε  σε κανέναν, μάλλον από κάποιο απέναντι διαμέρισμα θα ήρθε, αλλά είναι  τόσα πολλά, και πού να ρωτώ....οπότε αποφάσισα να το κρατήσω.

Από αναζήτηση στο ίντερνετ είδα ότι είναι cockatiel φυσικού χρώματος κι  ενώ το είχα αρχικά για αρσενικό, μάλλον για θηλυκό το βλέπω τελικά. Την  πρώτη μέρα, επειδή τα μαγαζιά είχαν κλείσει, πρόλαβα το σούπερ μάρκετ  και του αγόρασα μια τροφή που έδειχνε απέξω παπαγαλάκια και το είχα  ελεύθερο το βράδυ μέσα στο δωμάτιο. Την επόμενη μέρα το πρωί, με  ακολουθούσε παντού όπου πήγαινα και πετούσε μέσα στο δωμάτιο από ψηλό σε  ψηλό σημείο, ακόμα και ζήλευε την ώρα που έτρωγα και ερχόταν κοντά μου.  Κατά το μεσημεράκι πήγα σε ένα pet shop και αγόρασα ένα κλουβί, είναι  μεγάλο αλλά δεν έχει πόρτα με μεγάλο άνοιγμα, δεν ήξερα, δύο μικρές  έχει. Πήρα και τροφή άλλη, γιατί παρατήρησα ότι η πρώτη τροφή που είχα  αγοράσει είχε μεγάλα σποράκια και καλαμπόκια μέσα και δεν τα έτρωγε,  προτιμούσε τα μικρότερα κομμάτια.

Τέλος πάντων, από όταν αγόρασα το κλουβί και τροφή που την τρώει, τώρα  πια δεν με ακολουθεί όπου πάω κι ενώ αφήνω την πόρτα πάντα ανοιχτή όταν  είμαι στο σπίτι, δεν βγαίνει από μόνο του έξω. Όταν το πουλί είναι έξω  δεν με φοβάται, μπορώ να το πλησιάσω και να τοποθετήσω το δάχτυλό μου  πάνω από το ποδαράκι του και ανεβαίνει κατευθείαν, αλλά όταν είναι μέσα  στο κλουβί ψιλοφοβάται όταν το έχω αφήσει αρκετούτσικη ώρα μόνο του και  πάω να βάλω το χέρι μου. Την τελευταία φορά φρόντισα να μην έχει πλάτη  γυρισμένη στο χέρι μου, αλλά να το βλέπει κατάμουτρα, και το δέχτηκε πιο  εύκολα από τις άλλες φορές.

Απορίες τώρα...
Δεν έχω ιδέα τι ηλικία έχει. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το μάθω αυτό;
Προς το παρόν είμαι σπίτι, όταν όμως ξεκινήσουν τα μαθήματα θα λείπω  αρκετές ώρες, τι πρέπει να κάνω; Αναγκαστικά να του πάρω ταίρι;
Τι γίνεται που σε περίπτωση το πουλί στο προηγούμενό του σπίτι είχε  ταίρι; Αν δεν του πάρω άλλο κι έχει συνηθίσει με ταίρι, θα μελαγχολήσει;  Κι αν του πάρω άλλο, θα το δεχτεί ή θα είναι επιθετικό απέναντί του;
Από όσο καταλαβαίνω, είναι εξημερωμένο το πουλί, σωστά; Από τη στιγμή  που θα ανέβει στο δάχτυλό μου μπορώ να το κρατάω για ώρες χωρίς να  διαμαρτυρηθεί (αν και δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά αυτό μου δείχνει η  συμπεριφορά του).
Έχω καταλάβει ότι του αρέσει το χάιδεμα στο λαιμό του, στα πλάγια του  λαιμού, κατεβάζει το κεφαλάκι του και παίρνει περίεργες στάσεις όταν  θέλει το χάιδεμα, δεν πειράζει να τα χαιδεύουμε, σωστά;
Κι όσον αφορά τα τσιμπίματα, μου έχει κάνει αρκετούτσικα, ιδίως την  πρώτη φορά που δεν ήξερα πώς να το πιάσω και το είχα "χουφτώσει" στην  παλάμη μου, αλλά δεν πονάνε καθόλου μα καθόλου, περισσότερο σαν  ακουμπήματα μου φαίνονται παρά τσιμπήματα αν και ανοίγει το ράμφος του  και δείχνει ότι τσιμπάει, έτσι κάνουν;
Το κλουβί το έχω στο πάτωμα, πρέπει να το ανεβάσω κάπου πιο ψηλά; Δεν  έχω και μεγάλο χώρο στο σπίτι, ένα δωμάτιο, κουζίνα, τουαλέτα  είμαι....και μπαλκόνι, αλλά το σπίτι είναι νοτιοανατολικό και έχω τον  ήλιο κατάμουτρα (όταν έχει ήλιο βέβαια εδώ) αλλά το κλουβί δεν το έχω  κοντά στο παράθυρο. Να το βάζω δίπλα στο παράθυρο να βλέπει τη μέρα  μερικές ώρες ή όχι;
Και τελευταίο, βάζω κάποιες φωτό, σαν πιο ειδικοί θα ξέρετε καλύτερα αν είναι θηλυκό ή αρσενικό. Α ναι, και δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου, κάτι φωνούλες ψιλοβγάζει όταν έχω να του μιλήσω πάρα πολύ ώρα ή όταν θα ξυπνήσει ίσως να βγάλει μια φωνούλα, μετά τίποτα....

Sorry για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις, αλλά μου ήρθε ξαφνικό εκεί που δεν το  περίμενα, και καταλαβαίνετε, δεν θέλω να είμαι κακιά "μαμά" :happy:
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς ήρθες φίλη στη παρέα !!!!!
Καλώς τα δέχτηκες τον όμορφο επισκέπτη σου,που σίγουρα θα σου ομορφύνει τη ζωή σου από εδώ και πέρα...




> Απορίες τώρα...
> Δεν έχω ιδέα τι ηλικία έχει. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το μάθω αυτό;
> *
> Μόνο αν φοράει μεταλλικό δαχτυλίδι στο πόδι κλειστού τύπου και μας πεις τα στοιχεία που γράφει επάνω.*
> Προς το παρόν είμαι σπίτι, όταν όμως ξεκινήσουν τα μαθήματα θα λείπω   αρκετές ώρες, τι πρέπει να κάνω; Αναγκαστικά να του πάρω ταίρι;
> Τι γίνεται που σε περίπτωση το πουλί στο προηγούμενό του σπίτι είχε   ταίρι; Αν δεν του πάρω άλλο κι έχει συνηθίσει με ταίρι, θα μελαγχολήσει;   Κι αν του πάρω άλλο, θα το δεχτεί ή θα είναι επιθετικό απέναντί του;
> 
> *Αφού από τη πρώτη στιγμή σε ακολουθούσε παντού και από τη συμπεριφορά του ,που μας περιγράφεις,δείχνει να είναι εξημερωμένο,δεν είναι απαραίτητο ένα ταίρι...Επίσης αν τις ώρες που είσαι σπίτι ασχολείσαι ουσιαστικά μαζί του και όταν λείπεις έχει δραστηριότητες(παιχνίδια)γ  ια να απασχολείται ,δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι ότι θα μελαγχολήσει.* 
> 
> ...



Καλώς ήρθες και πάλι και να χαίρεσαι το φτερωτό φιλαράκο που μόλις μπήκε στη ζωή σου!!!
Να περνάτε όμορφα και να μαθαίνουμε νέα σας από τις μακρινές Βρυξέλλες !!!!!!!

----------


## mayri

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Οχι, δαχτυλίδι δεν φοράει, οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε πάνω κάτω να μάθω την ηλικία του....αν το πάω σε κτηνίατρο, θα μπορέσει ίσως να υπολογίσει; Και με την ευκαιρία, πρέπει να το πάω σε κτηνίατρο, ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αν βλέπω ότι πάνε καλά τα πράγματα και το πουλί φαίνεται φυσιολογικό;

Υπάρχει κάποιο λινκ να δω παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους; Στο pet shop της γειτονιάς μου, αν και είναι αλυσίδα καταστημάτων εδώ στις Βρυξέλλες, δεν μου φάνηκε και μεγάλη η ποικιλία τους για παπαγάλους, αν και ήμουν κάπως ψιλοχαμένη την πρώτη φορά, θα δω καλύτερα τη δεύτερη που θα πάω..

----------


## vagelis76

Δες λίγο εδώ....Χειροποιητα παιχνιδια  για  παπαγαλους  μπορείς να κάνεις θαύματα μόνη σου,από πολύ απλά υλικά που θα εκτιμήσει πολύ το νέο σου φιλαράκι!!!
και επίσης να του χαρίσεις πολλές δραστηριότητες πάνω σε ένα στάντ από φυσικό ξύλο...Για να δούμε τα stands μας.

Δύσκολο να διακρίνει κάποιος την ηλικία του,αν μπορέσεις βάλε μας καθαρές φώτο και κοντινές από πρόσωπο,πόδια και ολόκληρο.
Μου δίνει την εντύπωση μεγάλου πουλιού(εικασίες όμως)

----------


## zack27

καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη να εχεις!!!να χαιρεσαι το νεο σου φιλαρακι κουκλι ειναι!!!αν βλεπω σωστα απο τις φωτο ειναι περλε και αγορακι !!!(οι περλες εχουν φυγει και υπαρχουν ελαχιστες μονο).στην ηλικια δε μπορω να βοηθησω!!!απο οτι βλεπω σου εχουν απαντησει σατ ερωτηματα σου!!!οποτε να περασεις τελεια με το καινουργιο σου φιλαρακο!!!!γνωμη μου αν λειπεις πολλες ωρες απο το σπιτι τοτε καλο ειναι να του παρεις παρεουλα το αν θα το δεχτει εξαρταται απο το χαρακτηρα του πουλιου...

----------


## mayri

Καλά, είναι κουκλί σκέτο! Τόσες μέρες δεν έβγαινε από το κλουβί του αν δεν το έβγαζα εγώ, τις τελευταίες δυο μέρες βγαίνει από μόνο του και ξαναμπαίνει μόνο όταν θέλει να φάει. Σήμερα μου τραγούδησε και πρώτη φορά για κανά δεκάλεπτο κατά τις 10 το πρωί..προσπάθησα να το ξανακάνω μετά να τραγουδήσει με κάτι βιντεάκια από youtube, τίποτα...
Έχει δει κανείς σας τη σειρά Buffy the vampire slayer? Αν ναι, στο 1ο επεισόδιο της 6ης σεζόν, η Γουίλοου είναι στην εξοχή προσπαθώτας να πιάσει ένα ελαφάκι, στο βάθος ακούγονται μετά βίας κάτι πουλάκια, κάθε φορά που το παίζω αυτό το δίλεπτο βιντεάκι, πάντα απαντάει. Είναι το μόνο βίντεο με κελαηδίσματα που θα το ακούσει και θα απαντήσει κι αυτό, παρόλο που μετά βίας ακούγονται, χαχα.

@*zack27*
τι εννοείς οι πέρλες έχουν φύγει?

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο τελεια ο φιλαρακος σου!!!

εννοω οτι ειχε πιο πολλες ασπρες πιτσιλιες πιο παλια...η μεταλλαξη αυτη λεγεται περλε και τα αρσενικα οταν μεγαλωνουν χανουν αυτες τις περλες!!!για αυτο σου λεω οτι ειναι αγορακι!!και αφου τραγουδαει κιολας!!!χαχα

----------


## mayri

Thanks, τώρα μου ξανάρχισε, όχι πολλά, αλλά εντάξει, είναι και η πρώτη μέρα που μου κελαηδάει, καλά, με έχει τρελάνει!
Κουκλί σκέτο!

Με την ευκαιρία, ό,τι παιχνίδια του πήρα τζάμπα τα λεφτά, δεν παίζει με τίποτα. Απλά στέκεται. Ίσως να ψιλομασήσει τα ξυλαράκια που κάθεται τη μέρα, αλλά από παιχνίδια τίποτα. Μήπως είναι νωρίς ακόμα και προσαρμόζεται, ή έπεσα σε τεμπελάκο;

----------


## zack27

Μπορει να μην τα εχει συνηθισει ακομα για αυτο!!!!να τα βαζει πρω τα μια δυο μερεςαπεξω απο το κλουβι να τα βλεπει να τα συνηθιζει και μετα να του τα βαζεις στο κουβι!!!

----------


## mayri

Να΄μαι πάλι! Λοιπόν, 2 θέματα..
1ον..δεν τρώει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ άλλο εκτός από σπόρους..ούτε καν δοκιμάζει, νευριάζει και γυρνά απ΄την άλλη όποτε δοκιμάζω.
Αν ανακατέψω σπόρους με φρούτα, προτιμά να ψοφήσει της πείνας παρά να δοκιμάσει. Καμιά ιδέα;

2ον..τώρα που ξεθάρεσε, μου κελαηδάει..πού το πρόβλημα θα μου πείτε. Λοιπόν, είναι ήσυχος κάθε πρωί μέχρι που θα ξυπνήσω και θα με ακούσει, δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου πριν, ό,τι ώρα και να είναι. Μετά θα τον ξεσκεπάσω, θα πάει να φάει, μόλις χορτάσει θα ξεκουραστεί λιγάκι, θα βγει μόνος του έξω από το κλουβί και κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσει το κελάηδημα κατά τις 11 με 12. Αφού χορτάσει το κελάηδημα, αρχίζει τον συνδυασμό τραγουδιού-τσιρίδας που καταλήγει σε τσιρίδες μόνο. Σήμερα μου έσπασε τα νεύρα, τσίριζε, είχε καλή μέρα και τον έβγαλα στο μπαλκόνι να ηρεμήσω, τον σκέπασα να μην φοβηθεί γιατί δεν τον είχα ξαναβγάλει, το αποτέλεσμα; Κάθε φορά που πετούσε κανά πουλί και το άκουγε, τσίριζε με όλη του τη δύναμη, αναγκάστηκα να τον ξαναβάλω μέσα γιατί θα σήκωνε τους γείτονες στο πόδι μεσημεριάτικα, ξανάρχισε συνδυασμό τραγουδιού τσιρίδας, αναγκάστηκα να τον κάνω μπάνιο με το ψεκαστήρι για να ηρεμήσει. (Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, ούτε το νερό το θέλει για μπάνιο, υποθέτω έτσι ήταν μαθημένος όπου ήταν πριν). 

Αλλά αυτό με τις τσιρίδες ρε παιδιά, το κάνουν γενικά; Θέλει κάτι; Του λείπει κάτι; Το κάνουν όλα τα πουλιά; Την βοήθειά σας, πλιζ!

----------


## zack27

Γενικα τα αρσενικα κοκατιλ τραγουδανε αρκετα και κανουν φωνες οταν ψαχνουν ταιρι!!!
σφυριγματακια ειναι λογικο να κανει τωρα για τσιριδες δε το καταλαβαινω και πολυ...
φρουτακια να επιμενεις και να του βαζεις!!!!καποια στιγμη πιθανον θα δοκιμασει...προφανως δεν εχει μαθει ετσι γι αυτο σου κανει τσαλιμακια!!!
να προσπαθεις οταν τσιριζει και φωναζει να μην του δινεις σημασια γιατι ετσι θα μαθει φωνη ισον προσοχη ...οταν ησυχαζει τοτε να το πλησιαζεις!!!

----------


## mayri

Όταν λέω τσιρίδα, εννοώ τσιρίδα κανονική, φαντάσου κάποιον να τσιρίζει, έτσι μού τσιρίζει κι αυτός.
Και πώς να μην του δώσω σημασία που θα τους σηκώσει όλους στο πόδι, σε πολυκατοικία κατοικώ όχι σε μονοκατοικία, δυστυχώς....
Βασικά κάθε φορά που τσιρίζει τον "τιμωρώ" και τον κλείνω σκεπάζοντάς τον στο κλουβί του, αλλά εχτές πρώτη φορά ούτε αυτό δεν μου λειτούργησε και με ανάγκασε να τον κάνω μπάνιο με τη βρεχτούρα. Μετά ηρέμησε για τα καλά, αλλά για αρκετή ώρα μού ήταν θυμωμένος και επιθετικός όταν πήγαινα να τον πιάσω. Κάποια στιγμή αφού στέγνωσε αρχίσαμε τα χαδάκια, ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου και τον έβαλα στο κλουβί του.

Και το πρόβλημα είναι πχ σήμερα που θα λείπω και δεν θα ξέρω τι κάνει. Αν αρχίσει να τσιρίζει ασταμάτητα όλο το μεσημέρι, τι γίνεται;
Θα φύγω κατά τις 12, να τον σκεπάσω στο κλουβί του ελπίζοντας ότι δεν θα αρχίσει τις τσιρίδες, ή να τον αφήσω ασκέπαστο; Αν είναι ασκέπαστος, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην αρχίσει τις τσιρίδες, είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη γι'αυτό...
Πείτε μου ότι είναι εποχιακό και θα το σταματήσει, γιατί αλλιώς με βλέπω στην αναζήτηση νέας κατοικίας όπου παπαγάλοι επιτρέπονται....

----------


## nuntius

*Καλώς δέχτηκες τον φιλαράκο σου!!!! Ενεργητικότατος και κοινωνικότατος από ό,τι βλέπω!!!! Πιστεύω ότι αν τον αφήσεις ξεσκέπαστο μπορεί να τσιρίξει - κλαψουρίσει για κανένα 5λεπτο αλλά όταν δει ότι δεν είσαι εκεί όντως θα ηρεμήσει. Καλύτερα να μην τον σκεπάσεις γιατί έτσι μπορεί να νομίσει ότι απλά του κρύβεσαι και να τσιρίζει και περισσότερο... στο λέω γιατί τα διαπίστωσα και εγώ από την δικιά μου κοκατιλίνα!!!
*

----------


## mayri

Αν τον αφήσω ξεσκέπαστο αλλά τραβήξω τη σκούρα κουρτίνα και σκοτεινιάσει το δωμάτιο πειράζει; Απλά σκέφτομαι ότι αν έχει φως πολύ το δωμάτιο, το βλέπω να έχει ήλιο εδώ κατά το μεσημέρι, μάλλον θα του δώσει λόγο για τσιρίδες, τι λέτε;

----------


## nuntius

*Γενικά οι παπαγάλοι και τα καναρίνια είναι πουλιά που ζουν με το φως, αν του το ελαχιστοποιήσεις λογικά θα κουρνιάσει και θα κοιμηθεί ή έστω θα χαλαρώσει...
Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω και ότι αν φύγεις και μείνει μόνος στα 5 λεπτά θα ηρεμήσει ακόμα κ αν έχει φως!!! 
*

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα!! Να χαίρεσαι το κουκλάκι σου, συγχαρητήρια που το υιοθέτησες και που το φροντίζεις τόσο πολύ!
Για τα φρούτα και λαχανικά, έχω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα... Δυστυχώς ο κοκατίλος  μου δεν τρελαίνεται γι αυτά, μόνο το μπρόκολο του αρέσει πολύ! Αλλά επειδή είναι ζηλιάρης,
αν φάω μπροστά του κάποιο φρούτο ή λαχανικό και κάνω ήχους και του λέω πόσο νόστιμο είναι και σλουρπ σλουρπ, τον τρώει η περιέργεια και δοκιμάζει κι αυτός! Και πάλι, λίγο! Παίρνει απλώς μια γεύση. Δοκίμασε μήπως τον κάνεις να ζηλέψει!!

Όσο για τις τσιρίδες... Θα σου πω με βάση το δικό μου πουλάκι. Τον χειμώνα μόνο σφύριζε, και μάλιστα πολύ όμορφα! Την άνοιξη άρχισε ξαφνικά να γίνεται επιθετικός μαζί μου, και τα σφυρίγματα αντικαταστάθηκαν από τσιρίδες...! Μήνες άκουγα μόνο τσιρίδες, μέχρι που νόμιζα ότι δε θα ξανασφυρίξει! Τελικά κατάλαβα ότι ήθελε μάλλον να ζευγαρώσει. Του χάρισα μια λούτρινη μικρή πράσινη χελωνίτσα με την οποία φλέρταρε και ζευγάρωνε, οπότε μειώθηκε πολύ το τσίριγμα, αλλά απ την άλλη δε σφύριζε πια. Πριν 1 μήνα περίπου σταμάτησε να τη ζευγαρώνει και άρχισε να σφυρίζει όταν του χόρευα και του χτυπούσα παλαμάκια! Γενικώς, νομίζω έχει να κάνει με τον οίστρο του. Μπορεί εσένα πχ να είχε ταίρι πριν και τώρα να το καλεί. Μπορεί να είναι σε φάση ζευγαρώματος... Κάτσε να δούμε και τι θα σου πουν πιο έμπειρα με κοκατίλ μέλη, αλλά νομίζω στη θέση σου θα περίμενα λίγο για να παρω ταίρι μετά το χειμώνα. Να μάθεις πρώτα το πουλάκι, να δεις τι πραγματικά ζητάει και χρειάζεται, και να του χαρίσεις ταίρι κοντά στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής. Ή μπορείς ακ'ομη και να του πάρεις πουλάκι του ίδιου φύλου, για να κάνουν απλώς παρέα!
Τέλος, κι εγώ όταν τον βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι τρελαίνεται και φωνάζει συνέχεια. Αλλά από τα νεύρα του! Παρατηρώ ότι δεν του αρέσει να τον αφήνω μόνο του ενώ είμαι μες στο σπίτι. Όταν λείπω, μου λέει η αδερφή μου ότι είναι πολύ ήσυχος. Όταν όμως είμαι τριγύρω και τον βγάλω έξω, τσαντίζεται πολύ. Μόλις τον ξαναβάλω στο δωμάτιό μου από το μπαλκόνι, ηρεμεί πάλι. Δες μήπως του τη σπάει να μένει μόνος. Και το να τον σκεπάζεις ενώ ακούει ήχους και φασαρία μπορεί να τον ενοχλεί περισσότερο, γιατί δεν ξέρει από πού θα του έρθει και πώς θα προστατευτεί! Εγώ τον σκεπάζω μόνο μες στο σπίτι όταν θέλω να ηρεμήσει. Ας περιμένουμε κι άλλες γνώμες! Καλή τύχη! ::

----------


## mayri

Αχ παιδιά, δεν ξέρετε πόσο στεναχωρημένη είμαι....εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν μια χαρά, μου τραγουδούσε, έβγαινε από το κλουβί του μόνο του, ερχόταν πάνω μου ψάχνοντας παρέα και χαδάκια, προχτές δεν ξέρω γιατί, δεν μπορούσε να ανοίξει το αριστερό του ματάκι. Σαν να είχε μία τσίμπλα και δεν το άνοιγε με τίποτα. Το πήγα στον γιατρό, είπε ότι δεν είναι κάτι το σοβαρό και μού έδωσε μία αλοιφή να του τη βάζω στο ματάκι 3 φορές τη μέρα για δύο εβδομάδες.

Το καημένο έχει πάθει σοκ, δεν βγαίνει από το κλουβί του πια μόνο του, δεν με αφήνει να το πιάσω όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί πηδάει πέρα δώθε προσπαθώντας να με αποφύγει, και δεν με εμπιστεύεται πια να μείνει στο χέρι μου. Σε ένα μικρό stand που του έχω κρεμάσει, μόνο εκεί όταν είναι μπορώ να το ψιλοχαιδέψω, αλλά έτσι και το ξεγελάσω και το ανεβάσω στο δάχτυλό μου με την πρώτη ευκαιρία προσπαθεί να ξεφύγει. Σταμάτησε να κελαιδάει, κάποιες μέρες πριν όταν άκουγε πουλάκια να κελαιδούν στην τηλεόραση τα φώναζε τώρα ούτε αυτό κάνει, και η κατάσταση μεταξύ μας θα χειροτερεύσει γιατί πρέπει να του βάζω την αλοιφούλα στο ματάκι του για ακόμη 12 μέρες...και ζορίζομαι να το κάνω, και ζορίζεται κι αυτό, γιατί δεν στέκεται και πρέπει να το πιάσω γερά και να το κάνω στα σταματήσει να κουνάει το κεφαλάκι του για να του βάλω την αλοιφή....στο τέλος μετά από 2 βδομάδες ούτε να με δει δεν θα θέλει και θα νομίζει ότι κάθε φορά που πηγαίνω κοντά του είναι για να το αρπάξω να του βάλω αλοιφή στο μάτι...

Τι να κάνω;

Σήμερα δεν έχει φάει από το πρωί, μόνο κοιμάται στο stand που του έχω....

----------


## jk21

φιλη μου αυτο που με ανησυχει δεν ειναι η προσωπικη σας σχεση που αν ολα πανε καλα ,συντομα θα επανελθει οπως ηταν και πριν γιατι εσυ δεν θα παψεις να το αγαπας και συντομα και να το παρερμηνευσει θα το ξανακαταλαβει.αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι ο υπνος τοσες ωρες στη διαρκεια της ημερας .θελω να ενημερωσεις για αυτο αν εχεις κινητο του γιατρου σου γιατι ισως να μην ειναι μια απλη μολυνση του οφθαλμου (αν ειναι μονο αυτο  η αλοιφη απαιτειται αλλα αρκει πληρως ) αλλα κατι περισσοτερο που δημιουργει και φλεγμονη στο ματι .αν θελεις μας ανεβαζεις και καποια φωτο του πουλιου.θελω να μου πεις επισης αν βλεπεις να κουνα σε ρυθμο με την αναπνοη του ,την ουρα πανω κατω και αν εχει καποια υγρα στα ρουθουνια του ή να ρεουν απο το ματι (αυτο ετσι κι αλλιως και με απλη μολυνση βεβαια καποιες φορες συμβαινει ).αν μπορεις βαλε και φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι

----------


## mayri

'Εβαλα λευκό χαρτί από κάτω και θα ανεβάσω φωτό από τα κόπρανά του. Έχω κάτι σημερινά, το είχα έξω κι είχα από κάτω μια διάφανη σακούλα δεν ξέρω όμως αν φανούν καλά, θα δοκιμάσω να βγάλω φωτό κι από αυτά.

Κοίτα, σε γενικές γραμμές μού ήταν ήσυχο πουλί, τις τελευταίες 2-3 βδομάδες που είχε πια σηνηθίσει το περιβάλλον το πρωί δεν με ανησυχούσε παρά μόνο όταν με άκουγε να ξυπνήσω, είτε ήταν 7 το πρωί είτε 9 είτε 11. Μετά έτρωγε, έβγαινε έξω, άρχιζε το τραγούδισμα, κάτι ψιλοτσιρίγματα τα πολλά πολλά τα είχε σταματήσει την τελευταία βδομάδα, κοιμόταν το μεσημέρι, το απόγευμα ξαναέτρωγε και μετά λίγο κελάηδισμα και μετά πάλι ύπνος.

Δεν ξέρω, σήμερα είχε και πολύ ήλιο και ζέστη εδώ στης Βρυξέλλες και κατά τις 10 τράβηξα τελείως τη μαύρη κουρτίνα για να μην μπαίνει φως στο δωμάτιο και κάνει περισσότερη ζέστη (είναι νοτιοανατολικό με μεγάλη τζαμαρία κι όταν κάνει ζέστη μια στις τόσες, γίνεται φούρνος το δωμάτιο κι η κουρτίνα αν και μαύρη και τραβάει ήλιο βοηθάει όμως στο να μένει το δωμάτιο λίγο πιο δροσερό από ότι αν την είχα τραβηγμένη). Και πάντα όταν σκοτείνιαζα το δωμάτιο, ησύχαζε, ίσως γι'αυτό να μου κοιμόταν σήμερα, δεν ξέρω.

Γιατί και χτες και σήμερα το είδα πχ να καθαρίζει τα φτερά του και τα ποδαράκια του, τώρα κάθε φορά που το πλησιάζω βγάζει φωνούλα σαν να φωνάζει (τον ήχο που μού έκανε πχ το πρωί να τον ξεσκεπάσω όταν με άκουγε_ τον βλέπω κάπως δραστήριο τώρα πάνω στο stand (φωτό και βίντεο δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω γιατί έμεινα από μπαταρία και πρέπει να φορτώσει το κινητό). Τα ρουθουνάκια του είναι καλά, δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι διαφορετικό στην αναπνοή του, το ματάκι όμως τώρα που του ξαναέβαλα αλοιφή είχε μαζέψει υγρά, ίσως να είναι κι η αλοιφή, ίσως ενίναι νωρίς ακόμα, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως αν το βάλω στον ώμο μου θα πετάξει και θα ξαναπάει στο stand, με έχει πάρει από φόβο τώρα. Αλλά τώρα μέχρι να τα γράψω αυτά βλέπω ότι ηρέμησε κι όταν αν δεν κάνω θόρυβο και το αφήσω για ύπνο τον βλέπω να πάει πάλι, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως δεν έχει φάει τίποτα σήμερα, κι αν δεν φάει σε καμιά ώρα για βράδυ, που πάντα μου έτρωγε κατά τις 6-7, δεν θα κοιμηθώ από την ανησυχία μου....

----------


## zack27

αν συνεχισει ναμη τρωει θα πρεπει να το ταισεις εσυ!!!
κρεμα που ταιζουν τα μωρα!!!1 δε πρεπει να μεινει νηστικο..θα αποδυναμωθει το καημενο!!

----------


## mayri

Ωραία, και πώς του το ταίζω τώρα που ξέχασα ν'αγοράσω σύριγγα;  :Sign0007:

----------


## mariakappa

σιγα σιγα με μικρο κουταλακι.θα τον κανεις λιγο χαλια αλλα ειναι σημαντικο να φαει.βαλτον μεσα σε πετσετα για να μην κουναει το σωμα και το κεφαλι και γυρισε τον ανασκελα.να υπολογισεις οτι πρεπει να ειναι σε θεση να καταπινει.να δωσεις τουλαχιστον 10 κουταλιες. ή αν θελει και λιγο περισσοτερο.αν και δεν νομιζω.εγω θα ειμαι συνδεδεμενη.οτι θες θα ειμαι εδω.να θυμασαι οτι το κανεις για το καλο του.

----------


## mayri

Ελπίζω να μην εννοούσες γεμάτες κουταλιές, γιατί δεν ξέρω πού πήγε το περισσότερο, στην πετσέτα, στο χέρι μου, ή στο στομάχι του.
Μόλις κατάλαβε τι γινόταν δάγκωνε το κουτάλι και δεν το άφηνε με τίποτα, και μετά που βρήκα κόλπο να του το παίρνω δάγκωνε την πετσέτα και δεν την άφηνε με τίποτα και γυρνούσε από την άλλη....μ'αγανάκτησε, κάτι έφαγε, αλλά μην με ρωτάς πόσο, δεν έχω ιδέα.

Τώρα από τα νεύρα του έχει τεντώσει τελείως το σώμα και το λαιμό του λες και αδυνάτισε ξαφνικά. Ελπίζω να φάει μόνος του αύριο, γιατί δεν μπορώ, πρώτον στεναχωριέμαι και δεύτερον χρειάζομαι και τρίτο χέρι....

----------


## mariakappa

τουλαχιστον κατι εφαγε.δεν πειραζει.δυστυχως θα πρεπει να το επαναλαβεις και αυριο.πρωι μεσημερι βραδυ.εχει αδυνατησει και ισως πεθανει απο ασιτια.γι'αυτο ασ τσαντιζεται.την δευτερα πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να τον δει γιατρος.οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν ειναι μια απλη μολυνση στο ματι αλλα κατι πολυ σοβαροτερο.

----------


## mariakappa

οταν τον ταιζεις πρεπει να του ακινητοποιεις  το κεφαλι πιανοντας τη βαση του σταθερα.εαν το κανεις θα ειναι πιο ευκολο να τον ταιζεις.μην στεναχωριεσαι.εξασκηση θες.θα δεις οτι μετα απο 3-4 φορες θα σου φαινεται πολυ πιο ευκολο.

----------


## mayri

Όταν λες τη βάση, πού εννοείς; Στο λαιμό; Δηλαδή εκεί που τελειώνει ο λαιμός και αρχίζει το κεφάλι;
Κανά βιντεάκι δεν υπάρχει να δω;

----------


## mariakappa

εννοω λιγο πιο επανω απο εκει που ενωνεται το κεφαλι με το σωμα αλλα θα ψαξω να σου βρω βιντεακι.

----------


## mariakappa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKayj...yer_detailpage
 για δες εδω πως τον πιανει.και πως ακινητοποιει το σωμα αλλα και πως κραταει σταθερο το κεφαλι.

----------


## mayri

Ξαναπροσπάθησα λιγάκι, έφαγε κανά δυο κουταλιές κι αυτός και η πετσέτα και το χέρι μου, κάτι κάναμε καλύτερο. Νέρωσα και την τροφή περισσότερο, κάτι έφαγε καλύτερα, αύριο το πρωί θα τον ξαναδοκιμάσω αν δεν φάει μόνος του.

Θέλει και καθάρισμα όμως, γίναμε τελείως χάλια, λαιμός, κεφάλι, μέσα στην κρέμα  :Stick Out Tongue: 

O τύπος στο βίντεο, όλο εκείνο του το έχωσε μέσα στο στομάχι; Παναγιά μου....

----------


## mariakappa

χαχα. σκεψου οτι κι εγω απο την τεταρτη ταιζω ακριβως τον ιδιο παπαγαλο με κρεμα.με συριγγα φυσικα.αλλα εχω ταισει και κοκατιλ.
ειδες οτι ηταν ηδη πιο ευκολο? καλα εκανες και την αραιωσες.εσυ θα κρινεις τι σε βολευει καλυτερα.πιστεψε με οτι η μιση θεραπεια σε καθε αρρωστια τους ειναι η καλη διατροφη για να μπορει ο οργανισμος να αντιδραει.ενα αδυνατισμενο πουλι εχει σαφως λιγοτερες πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης.με λιγα λογια του σωζεις την ζωη και ας το καταλαβαινει.απλα θελει πολυ, μα πολυ υπομονη.
εαν θες καθαριζε τον με ενα υγρο πανι.οσο μπορεις.εαν παλι δεν μπορεις μην σε απασχολει θα καθαριστει απο μονος του.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη μπορείς να βάλεις στο μάτι του με μια μπατονέτα λίγο χαμομήλι θα του κάνει καλό.

----------


## mayri

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, τι να σας πω....Σήμερα το βράδυ τον άκουγα να γυρνάει στο κλουβί του, δεν τον έχω ξανακούσει βράδυ να σκαρφαλώνει πέρα δώθε. Το πρωί πάλι δεν έφαγε, αλλά βρήκα σποράκια σπασμένα, οπότε μάλλον το βράδυ που τον άκουγα έφαγε κάποια από μόνος του. Όχι πολλά, αν είχε μέσα δύο κουταλάκια σποράκια κάτι λιγότερο από μισό κουταλάκι να έφαγε.
Τον βλέπω ζωηρό σήμερα, δεν κάθεται σε μια μεριά, τρώει το ξύλο όλη την ώρα στο stand, τώρα που γράφω πέταξε και ήρθε πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο (κάτι που μου το έκανε τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες, κάθε φορά που με έβλεπε να γράφω σαν να ζήλευε και ερχόταν πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο) αλλά δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένη με την ποσότητα που έφαγε.

Έβγαλα δύο βιντεάκια να τον δείτε, κι άλλο ένα με τις χτεσινές κουτσουλιές κι ένα με μία που έκανε πριν κανά 40λεπτο. Οι φωτό δεν έβγαιναν καλά, γι'αυτό τις έβγαλα σε βίντεο, πείτε μου την γνώμη σας.

(Αν στο βίντεο σας φανούν τα πούπουλα στο πρόσωπό του περίεργα, είναι γιατί προσπάθησα να τον ταίσω και γίναμε χάλια και δεν τον καθάρισα πριν τον βγάλω βίντεο για να μην τον αναστατώσω κι άλλο, ήθελα να τον δείτε την ώρα που τον έβλεπα ζωηρό). Και τώρα αυτήν την στιγμή ζηλεύει που χτυπάω τα πλήκτρα και προσπαθεί να ανέβει στο χέρι μου και να με κάνει να τον χαιδέψω αντί να πληκτρολογώ).

----------


## mariakappa

πιστευω οτι το βραδυ κινουνταν στο κλουβι γιατι πεινουσε ή γιατι πονουσε.το παθαινον και τα δικα μου εαν δεν ειναι καλα.τα υγιει πουλια το βραδυ κοιμουνται.
παντως τον βλεπω καλυτερα και πιστευω χτες οτι με την κρεμα του θυμησες οτι πρεπει να φαει.σιγουρα θα χρειαστει και σημερα να τον ταισεις λιγακι.εαν μεχρι και τωρα δεν εχει φαει πιασε την κρεμα και αρχισε.
οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι ασχημες αν και λιγο νερουλες αλλα αυτο πιστευω οτι οφειλεται στην κρεμα.
συνεχισε να τον παρακολουθεις.

----------


## mayri

Του έβαλα άλλου είδους σποράκια στην 2η ποτίστρα, ούτε αυτά τα τίμησε, και τώρα του έβαλα από το κρεμαστό, που είναι σποράκια κολλημένα σε ένα ξυλαράκι που το κρεμάς στο κλουβί, κάτι κάνει τώρα, έφαγε λιγάκι αλλά τώρα άκουσε το πληκτρολόγιο και ξαναβγήκε έξω....
Θα τον ξαναβάλω μέσα να δω αν θα φάει χωρίς να χρησιμοποιώ το κομπιούτερ, γιατί ζηλεύει και βγαίνει έξω και θα ποστάρω αργότερα.

----------


## mariakappa

οκ.δωστου να φαει οτι του αρεσει.αφου του αρεσουν αυτα, με αυτα να γεμισεις το κλουβι.

----------


## mayri

Μπα, τελικά ελάχιστα πράγματα έφαγε μόνος του. Άλλες φορές σε μια μέρα είχε φάει το μισό και βάλε ξυλαράκι, τώρα σχεδόν άθικτο είναι και κάτι λίγα σποράκια. Πήγα και αγόρασα μία σύριγγα, έφαγε 30 ml αλλά μετά τον είδα να ζορίζεται και να μην θέλει να καταπιεί και σταμάτησα.
Πώς είναι τα 30 ml σε ποσότητα; Πολλά; Λίγα; Για ένα ενήλικο cockatiel;

Τώρα βλέπω ότι έσπασε και μία μεγάλη φτερούγα από την ουρά του κι είναι έτοιμη να πέσει, μάλλον από το ζόρισμα να ξεφύγει από την πετσέτα....Το λυπάμαι..

Τώρα έχει ανέβει πάνω στην πόρτα και περπατά πέρα δώθε με την όπισθεν, αυτό σήμερα μου το κάνει πρώτη φορά, ούτε που ξανανέβηκε τόσες μέρες πάνω στην πόρτα και σήμερα όσες φορές τον έχω κατεβάσει άλλες τόσες έχει ξανανέβει μόνος του.

----------


## mariakappa

εισαι σιγουρη 30μλ?  ειναι παρα πολλα για μια φορα.αστον να χωνεψει.το πολυ 5μλ για ενα τετοιο στομαχακι.

----------


## mayri

Ωχ πλάκα μού κάνεις.... Σίγουρα είναι πολύ; Γιατί νομίζω σε σποράκια περισσότερα έτρωγε τη μέρα, δύο κουταλάκια γεμάτα και παραπάνω έτρωγε, ενώ τώρα περίσσεψε και ήταν και νερωμένο αρκετά.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## mitsman

11 με 15 ml θα ελεγα εγω με συχνοτερα ταισματα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

το καθε ταισμα 11-15 μλ ή ολα μαζι?

----------


## mayri

> 11 με 15 ml θα ελεγα εγω με συχνοτερα ταισματα!!!


Κάτσε μην κάνουμε κανά λάθος, να πούμε δηλαδή 11 με 15 ml την ΦΟΡΑ 4-5 φορές τη μέρα;
Ή μήπως εννοείς 11 με 15 ml να του τα ταίσω μέσα σε μία μέρα χωρίζοντάς τα σε 4-5 φορές;

----------


## mitsman

Το καθε ταισμα... μιλαμε παντα για κρεμα νεοσσων... ετσι????? δεν ειμαι εκτος θεματος!!! εεεε???

11- 15 μλ ταιζουμε και τους νεοσσους... οποτεεε!!!

----------


## mariakappa

εγω ειπα 5μλ κρινοντας απο τον αλεξανδρινο.βλεπω οτι γεμιζει με 9 μλ. εισαι σιγουρος? συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες πρεπει να τρωνε το 10% του βαρους τους.

----------


## mitsman

το Βαρος ενος ενηλικου κοκατιλ ειναι πανω απο 90 γραμμαρια εως 110

δες εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...Handfeeding%29

----------


## mayri

Δεν είναι ακριβώς κρέμα νεοσσών, την αγόρασα Σάββατο λίγο πριν κλείσουν τα μαγαζιά, Eggfood λέει από έξω και το παιδί στο μαγαζί μου είπε ότι έχει μεγαλώσει μικρά με αυτό, βάζεις νερό αλλά πρέπει να τα λιώσεις με το πιρούνι κι έχει και μεγάλα κομματια μέσα.
Στις οδηγίες λέει για πτερόρροια και για αναπαραγωγή άφθονο και 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο.

Εγώ αφαίρεσα τα μεγάλα κομμάτια (πχ κάτι φρούτα και σταφίδες) και τα υπόλοιπα τα ανακάτεψα με νερό και πάνω από μισή ώρα να τα πατάω με το πηρούνι να λιώσουν, και πάλι δεν λιώναν όλα, και με τη σύριγγα ρούφηξα το νερωμένο μέρος και του το τάισα. Κανά κομματάκι που δεν έλιωνε, όταν έμπαινε στο στόμα του το έβλεπα να το μασάει, ήμουν προσεκτική τον είχα σε όρθια θέση όταν τον τάιζα, αλλά έφαγε αρκετό, σίγουρα.

Αύριο που θα ανοίξουν τα μαγαζιά θα ψάξω αλλού για κρέμα νεοσσών, γιατί απ΄ότι κατάλαβα διαλύεται πιο εύκολα.

----------


## mitsman

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ.........

Αυτο ειναι αυγοτροφη........... δεν ειναι τροφη για αποκλειστικο ταισμα!!!!

----------


## mariakappa

το διαβασα.αρα συμφωνα με το αρθρο πρεπει να τρωει 11-15μλ μια φορα την ημερα (γιατι γραφει 19:00)?

----------


## mayri

Το κατάλαβα, τι να έκανα όμως Σάββατο απόγευμα....εχτές δεν έφαγε πολύ, σήμερα αρκετό, αύριο θα ψάξω να αγοράσω κρέμα νεοσσών.

Δεν θα τον ζορίσω το πρωί αφού έφαγε αρκετό σήμερα (δεν ήξερα, ελπίζω να μην του έκανα κακό) κι ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## mariakappa

και εκει στην ελβετια ειναι εμποροι και προσπαθουν να πουλησουν οτι μαλ... εχουν ακομη και εαν δεν κανει για τη χρηση που θελουμε? κι εγω νομιζα οτι ειναι ελληνικη νοοτροπια.
μην του ξαναδωσεις αυγοτροφη.αυριο οπωσδηποτε να του παρεις την σωστη κρεμα.εαν μπορεις να βρεις και την μαρκα kaytee θα ηταν το ιδανικο.

----------


## mitsman

η ωρα που πρεπει να τρωει ειναι αυτη... αυτο ειναι για νεοσσους που τρωνε και φαι και πλεον το ταιζουμε για να παιρνει πιο πολυ το νερο που χρειαζεται μεχρι να μαθει  να πινει και νερο.. αν ηταν για αποκλειστικη διατροφη με κρεμα... θα ετρωγε πιο πολλες φορες την μερα!

----------


## mariakappa

δηλαδη τα ενηλικα ανα ποση ωρα πρεπει να τα ταιζουμε?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω αλλα θεωρω οτι 3 φορες την ημερα απο  11 μλ αν για καποιο λογο δεν μπορει να φαει καθολου σπορους...

ξαναλεω οτι δεν γνωριζω κατι τετοιο!!!
υποθεσεις συμφωνα με αυτα που εχω διαβασει κανω!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη να ζητήσεις formula for hand feeding birds.

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι διαφορετικη απο την κρεμα για νεοσσους? και που την βρισκω?

----------


## mitsman

Το ιδιο ειναι... αυτο που σου ειπε ο Κωσταντινος ειναι κρεμα για ταισμα στο χερι για πουλια..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ειναι διαφορετικη απο την κρεμα για νεοσσους? και που την βρισκω?


 Η ίδια είναι Μαρία, κρέμα για νεοσσούς.Το έγραψα στα Αγγλικά λόγω του ότι η φίλη μας δεν μένει Ελλάδα αλλά Βρυξέλλες

----------


## mariakappa

οκ.μπλεχτηκα με τα ονοματα   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mayri

Άσχημα νέα...ο γιατρός μού είπε ότι χειροτέρεψε το μάτι του κι ίσως το χάσει, το πιο πιθανόν είναι να το χάσει, κι ότι αν δεν φάει μόνος του μέχρι αύριο μετά την ένεση που του έκανε δεν θα είναι καθόλου καλά νέα και μάλλον για ευθανασία από ό,τι κατάλαβα....
Κλαίω εδώ και 10 λεπτά που γύρισα σπίτι. 

Δεν μου είπε να έχει κάτι άλλο το πουλί, του έδειξα και τις κουτσουλιές του, είπε ότι φαίνεται ότι δεν έτρωγε καλά τις τελευταίες μέρες, το ξέρω αυτό, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς στα καλά καθούμενα το έπαθε αυτό, μέσα στη ζωή ήταν μέχρι την περασμένη Τετάρτη..

----------


## mayri

Όσο για το τάισμα, είπε πολλές φορές την μέρα από λίγο. Κι όταν του είπα γύρω στα 5 γραμμάρια τη φορά, είπε ναι, οπότε υπολογίζω κάθε 2-3 ώρες από 5 γραμμάρια για άρρωστο πουλί.

Την κρέμα που συστήσατε σιγά μην την έβρισκα, 7 petshop πήρα τηλ άλλα αντ'άλλων μου έλεγαν. Τελικά σε ένα βρήκα τροφή για νεοσσούς και την αγόρασα, ούτε ξέρω αν είναι καλή και τι είναι, Orlux handmix λέει από έξω.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Τελικά σε ένα βρήκα τροφή για νεοσσούς και την αγόρασα, ούτε ξέρω αν είναι καλή και τι είναι, Orlux handmix λέει από έξω.


Την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εγώ όταν τάιζα ένα κοκατιλάκι μου!Είναι πολύ καλή!!

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα ειναι και αυτη η τροφη... μην απελπιζεσαι!!!! να το φροντισεις οσο μπορεις!!!
Και να το εχεις σε ζεστο μερος!!! μην κρυωνει!!!


Για αντιβιωση δεν σου ειπε τιποτα???
τι ενεση του εκανε???? σου ειπε??? για να κανει ενεση καποια διαγνωση εκανε!!!

----------


## Leonidas

απο τι προκληθηκε το πρηξιμο στο ματι δεν σου εδωσε καποια απαντησησ ο γιατρος

----------


## mayri

Ναι, για αντιβίωση το κατάλαβα ότι είναι η ένεση, και μου έδωσε και μία άλλη ένεση γεμάτη με φάρμακο να την ανακατέψω με μισό λίτρο νερό και να του το δώσω ξεκινώντας από αύριο.
Επίσης μου έδωσε μια άλλη κρέμα για το μάτι του Terra cortril λέγεται να του τη βάζω δύο φορές τη μέρα αλλά δεν ήταν καθόλου αισιόδοξος για το μάτι.

Τον ρώτησα από τι το έπαθε το μάτι, αυτό που μού είπε ήταν ότι ίσως βρισκόταν πολύ καιρό έξω μόνος του πριν τον βρω, κι όταν του είπα ότι τον βρήκα 20 Ιούλη γιατί το έπαθε τέλος Αυγούστου είπε ότι δεν έχει σημασία...τι να πω, σε άσχετο έπεσα;
Όσους ρώτησα εδώ στις Βρυξέλλες το όνομά του μού έδιναν για ειδικό σε πτηνά, αν και δύο φορές που πήγα όλο γάτες και σκύλους είχε για επισκέψεις.

----------


## mariakappa

μην απελπιζεσαι.ποτε δεν ξερεις τι θα συμβει αυριο.δεν στο λεω για να σε παρηγορησω αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.εαν θες την γνωμη μου, πηγαινε και σε εναν αλλο γιατρο για μια δευτερη γνωμη.μην προχωρησεις σε ευθανασια.το οτι δεν τρωει εδω και 2 μερες δεν ειναι λογος για να το κοιμησεις αλλα να το βοηθησεις.εαν ηταν ετσι θα επρεπε να κοιμιζουμε ολα τα αρρωστα ζωα.πως ειναι σημερα ο μικρος? ειναι πολυ αδυναμος? κοιμαται συνεχως?
και να σου πω και κατι αλλο?πως σου δινει αντιβιωση και μιλα για ευθανασια χωρις καμια εξεταση? θα σου πω την ιστορια μου για να καταλαβεις τι λεω.εχω εναν αλεξανδρινο τον οποιο αγορασα εις γνωση μου αρρωστο.στην αρχη τον πηγα σε εναν γιατρο ο οποιος του εδωσε ολες τις αντιβιωσεις χωρις εξετασεις και κανενα αποτελεσμα.στο βτελος μου ειπε να τον αφησω.σαν να μου ελεγε αστο να πεθανει.αλλα εγω δεν το εβαλα κατω.βρηκα καποιον και εκανα μονη  μου τις εξετασεις στην γερμανια με την βοηθεια καποιου.και σημερα που πηρα τις εξετασεις εμαθα οτι εχει 3 βακτηρια αλλα δεν τα επιαναν οι αντιβιωσεις που πηρε γιατι σε αυτες ειχε ανοσια.ετσι τωρα παω σε εναν αλλο γιατρο για να δουμε τι πρεπει να παρει.
συμπερασμα.   υπαρχουν γιατροι και γιατροι.υπαρχουν αυτοι που αγαπουν τα ζωα και αυτοι που ασκουν απλως το επαγγελμα.

ΜΗΝ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΖΕΣΑΙ.αυριο πηγαινε και σε αλλο γιατρο.

----------


## zack27

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα για το πουλακι!!!!! για τη κρεμα μην ανησυχεοις μια χαραω ειναι την εχω χρησιμοποιησει και γω!!!
αν μπορεις πηγαινε να παρεις και μια δευτερη γνωμη!!!

----------


## mariakappa

εαν δεν ξερεις κανεναν.ψαξε στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## mayri

Να σας πω....τον ξεσκέπασα κατά τις 6 το πρωί και του έβαλα καινούργια σποράκια, και τώρα που σηκώθηκα είδα ότι έφαγε μερικά μόνος του, όχι πολλά, αλλά τουλάχιστον έφαγε. Να συνεχίσω να τον ταίζω και με την κρέμα;
Τώρα τον έβγαλα στο stand του και τον βλέπω ζωηρό, 2-3 φορές έχει ήδη τινάξει τα φτερά του, παίζει με τα ξυλαράκια και τα κορδόνια, σαν να τον βλέπω σε καλύτερη κατάσταση σήμερα, το μάτι ακόμα θολό είναι αλλά το είχε ανοιχτό σήμερα, άλλες μέρες ήταν κλειστό μέσα στην τσίμπλα κολλημένο..

----------


## mayri

Βρήκα έναν που ειδικεύεται στα μάτια και θα το πάω το απόγευμα να μού πει κι αυτός τη γνώμη του.
Καλά, το σημαντικότερο είναι η ζωούλα του, αλλά δεν θα ήθελα να τυραννιστεί τόσο και να χάσει το ματάκι του...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη αφού τρώει μόνος του μην δίνεις κρέμα για να ψάξει και μόνος του.Τα πουλιά τρώνε λίγο και πολλές φορές.Ο δικός μου το πρωί τρώει λίγο και μετά κατά τις δώδεκα ξανατσιμπάει.Βέβαια κάθε πουλί είναι διαφορετικό αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει πρόβλημα.Απλά παρακολούθησε το.

----------


## mariakappa

εγω θα ελεγα να του δωσεις λιγο γιατι τα σπορακια δεν αρκουν.

ειδες οτι παει καλυτερα?και εννοειται οτι δεν χρειαζεται ευθανασια.

----------


## mayri

Ναι, πριν λίγο του έδωσα 10 γραμμάρια, γιατί δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη με όσα έφαγε μόνος του. Τώρα θα τον πάω στον γιατρό για το μάτι, εχτές ήταν σε χειρότερη κατάσταση το ματάκι του σήμερα το βλέπω καλύτερα, αλλά πιστεύω ο ειδικός να μου πει περισσότερα. Το πρωί ήταν ζωηρούλης, από τις 1 και μετά τον έπιασε ύπνος και μέχρι αυτήν την ώρα με εξαίρεση το μισάωρο που φάγαμε, για ύπνο είναι...και τώρα λαγοκοιμάται και με ακούει που γράφω.

----------


## mayri

Γύρισα από τον οφθαλμίατρο, άσχημα νέα. Με το μικροσκόπιο βρήκε τρυπούλα στο ματάκι του, κι από εκεί βγαίνει πύον κι έχει σχηματίσει κορυφή. Από όσα μού είπε, είναι δύσκολη η επέμβαση εκεί γιατί δεν μπορούν να αναισθητοποιηθούν οι μύες της ίριδος. Οπότε δύο λύσεις έχει, ή να αφαιρεθεί το μάτι ή να προσπαθήσει να κλείσει την τρυπούλα. Το θέμα είναι όμως η αναισθησία για την επέμβαση, γιατί είναι μικρό πουλί. Μίλησε με αναισθησιολόγο και με τον χτεσινό γιατρό που ειδικεύεται στα πουλιά, και μού είπε να το αποφασίσω μόνη μου.

Αν ναι, να γίνει η επέμβαση την Πέμπτη το πρωί, αλλά κινδυνεύει η ζωούλα του, αλλιώς το αφήνουμε και να πηγαίνω μια φορά τη βδομάδα να παρακολουθεί το μάτι του. Ήμουν μέσα στο ιατρείο του 35 λεπτά, μου έδωσε αυτήν τη φορά να του βάζω σταγόνες στο ματάκι και μετά από ένα 5λεπτο ζελ για να το προστατεύει (το μάτι, τις σταγόνες, δεν κατάλαβα καλά γιατί με είχαν πιάσει τα κλάμματα όταν μού τα έλεγε) και δεν μού πήρε τίποτα για την επίσκεψη, και είπε ότι θα το παρακολουθεί δωρεάν κάθε βδομάδα.

Βασικά από ότι κατάλαβα, εντάξει, με είδε που έκλαψα κιόλας, είδε και το πουλί πόσο με εμπιστευόταν και τού έκανε εντύπωση που δεν έφευγε από πάνω μου, αλλά και για την εμπειρία το κάνει κι ο ίδιος, γιατί δεν είχε ξαναδεί περίπτωση με τόσο μικρό πουλί. Δεν θα του κάνω την επέμβαση, θα προσπαθήσω να του σώσω τη ζωούλα κι ας χαθεί το μάτι, που κατά 99% είναι ήδη χαμένο δηλαδή, αλλά αν η επέμβαση είναι τόσο επικίνδυνη, δεν το διακινδυνεύω. Είπε ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να κλείσει η τρυπούλα μόνη της, αλλά δεν ήταν καθόλου αισιόδοξος για την όραση στο αριστερό του μάτι ακόμα κι αν κλείσει η τρυπούλα.

Τώρα που γυρίσαμε σπίτι το έβαλα στην ταίστρα και έφαγε πάλι μόνο του, ίσως του δώσω και κρέμα σε καμιά ώρα που θα του βάλω τις σταγόνες για να το αφήσω να κοιμηθεί. Αν μου το έλεγε κάποιος πριν 2 μήνες ότι θα δενόμουνα τόσο πολύ με ένα πουλάκι, δεν θα τον πίστευα...δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να είναι το γεγονός που είναι τόσο καλό και έρχεται πάνω μου και μ'εμπιστεύεται, δεν νομίζω να δενόμουν μαζί του τόσο πολύ αν ήταν άγριο....

----------


## zack27

Μη χανεις τις ελπιδες σου! δυσκολα τα πραγματα αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!!! μπραβο και στο γιατρο παντως για τη σταση του...οτι νεοτερο μας λες!!!πολλα περαστικα ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τουλάχιστον έγινε διάγνωση..Είστε και οι δυο τυχεροί που βρήκατε γιατρό.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## mariakappa

νομιζω οτι πηρες τη σωστη αποφαση.τι να το κανει το ματι εαν θα εχει πεθανει? (συγνωμη εαν ειμαι λιγο ωμη). εξαλου μπορει να ζησει με τη μαμα του και με ενα ματι.αρκει που ειναι ευτυχισμενο μαζι σου.τελικα βλεπω οτι ολα πανε καλα.εφοσον δεν κινδυνευει  αμεσα ζωουλα του(εαν καταλαβα καλα), ολα ειναι ενταξει.θα ταλαιπωρηθει βεβαια, αλλα εχει εσενα που σε αγαπαει και σε εμπιστευεται και δεν νομιζω οτι θελει κατι αλλο.

----------


## Marilenaki

περαστικα στο μικρουλη και καλη δυναμη σε σενα..

----------


## mayri

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, το πρωί πάλι τον τάισα εγώ  γιατί δεν έφαγε μόνος του...πριν κανά τέταρτο ψιλοτσίμπησε κάτι μόνος  του, αλλά λίγα πράγματα και σήμερα δεν τον βλέπω πολύ ζωηρό.. Ενώ έχω  δουλειές να κάνω δεν θέλω να τον αφήσω μόνο του στο σπίτι έτσι όπως τον  βλέπω, αν τον έβλεπα πιο ζωηρό θα μού έδινε θάρρος.

Και τώρα για  πρώτη φορά τον έχω κοντά μου και τον βλέπω να "καλλωπίζεται" και μετά  άκουσα θόρυβο σαν να σπάει σποράκια, δύο φορές συνεχόμενες ακούστηκε,  δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, λέτε να έχει και ακάρεα; Και πού να τα βρήκε;  Πεντακάθαρο ήταν το πουλί, το είχα παρατηρήσει και ψάξει πολύ καλά!  Επειδή δεν το έχω ξανακούσει, μήπως έτυχε;

----------


## mitsman

Μπορει απλα να ηταν μια στιγμη χαλαρωσης για το πουλι.. το κανουν οι παπαγαλοι αυτον τον ηχο οταν χαλαρωνουν...

Ωστοσο ακαρεα μπορει να αποκτησει και απο την τροφη! ειναι πανευκολο!! δεν  ειναι ομως μια ασθενεια που θα φερει στα ορια του το πουλι!
Μην αγχωνεσαι για αυτο..
 Νερο πινει?????????

----------


## zack27

παρατηρησε το αν το κανει συχνα!!! συνηθως το κανουν πριν κοιμηθουν και οταν χαλαρωνουν!!!

----------


## mayri

Ναι, νερό πίνει, ήδη ήπιε σήμερα τουλάχιστον μία φορά, κι έφαγε πάλι λίγα σποράκια.
Από την τροφή ακάρεα; Παναγιά μου! Είναι μεταδοτικά και στον άνθρωπο; Γιατί μόνο από την ιδέα με έχει πιάσει κι εμένα φαγούρα.
Σήμερα που τον παρατήρησα αρκετά, ασχολιόταν με τα πούπουλά του πολύ συχνά, αλλά δεν τον είδα να τα μαδάει, και πριν λίγο που τον έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι πάνω του ή αίμα να έχει στο σωματάκι του. Τον ήχο τον ξανάκουσα, αλλά ήταν πάνω στην ταίστρα εκείνη τη στιγμή, οπότε μπορεί να ήταν πράγματι σποράκι που έσπασε και δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Τώρα που ξανάπεσε για ύπνο, τον είδα να ασχολείται με τα πούπουλά του, αλλά δεν άκουσα ήχο από σποράκια να σπάνε.

----------


## mariakappa

το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ειναι ο κλασσικος θορυβος που κανουν οταν χαλαρωνουν.μην ασχολησε τωρα με αυτο.θα το δεις αργοτερα.δεν απειλει τη ζωη του.και ουτε θα στο μεταφερει.να πλενεις τα χερια σου για καλο και για κακο αλλα  το βρισκω απιθανο να αποκτησε ακαρεα μεσα σε 2 μερες.

----------


## mayri

Παιδιά, ανησυχώ πολύ για το πουλί, το ματάκι του δεν φαίνεται πια τόσο χάλια, αλλά δεν τρώει από μόνο του παρά ελάχιστα.
Μήπως πρέπει να του σταματήσω την κρέμα να δω τι θα κάνει από μόνος του; Αλλά τον βλέπω ότι δεν τρώει και τον ταίζω εγώ μετά....και κοιτάξτε κουτσουλιά που μού έκανε πριν 10 λεπτά





Καφέ γύρω γύρω με ασπροκίτρινο από μέσα και κίτρινο γύρω από το καφέ (κάτι υπόλοιπα παραδίπλα που φαίνονται είναι τα σχέδια του χαρτιού κουζίνας από την άλλη πλευρά). Αλλά καφέ κουτσουλιά, πρώτη φορά μού έκανε

----------


## mitsman

Οι κουτσουλιες των μικρων παπαγαλων οταν τα ταιζουμε με κρεμα ειναι χαλια.. αλλες πρασινες αλλες μπεζ... δεν ξερω μηπως παιζει ρολο αυτο.....

Δεν εχει ορεξη να φαει?? θες να δοκιμασεις να του φτιαξεις φυτρα- βλαστωμενους σπορους μηπως φαει καλυτερα???

----------


## mayri

Δεν ξέρω, πείτε καμιά ιδέα ρε παιδιά, είμαι έτοιμη να πάω ν'αγοράσω μίξερ για να λιώσω φρουτάκια να του τα ταίσω με τη σύριγγα να αλλάξει λίγο η διατροφή του να πάρει καμιά βιταμίνη περισσότερο.
Πείτε Pls καμιά ιδέα, για να φάει μόνος του δεν το βλέπω, κάτι με τη σύριγγα, αλλά κάτι διαφορετικό από κρέμα που να μην του πέσει πολύ βαρύ στο στομαχάκι του γιατί είναι αρρωστούλης, να το σώσω προσπαθώ.

----------


## mitsman

Μπορεις να του δωσεις χυμο απο μυλο σιγουρα.. βγαλε την φλουδα ομως πριν το αλεσεις.. το κανουμε και στα μικρα οταν δεν εχουν χωνεψει την κρεμουλα τους!!

Δες και αυτο! στο προτεινω!
Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας
φυτρα για παπαγαλους

----------


## mariakappa

ανακατεψε μαζι με τα φρουτα και λιγη κρεμα.εχει αδυνατησει πολυ?

----------


## mayri

Αν έχει αδυνατίσει; Νομίζω πως ναι, έχει αδυνατίσει κάπως, αλλά όχι πολύ, δεν ξέρω, ανεβάζω δύο βίντεο, ένα που μου τραγουδούσε πριν κανά μήνα και το δεύτερο μόλις το τράβηξα.


Το πρώτο



Το δεύτερο



Από την κρέμα έχει φτιάξει και δύο μουστάκια στο λαιμό του, έχουν ενωθεί τα πούπουλα και δεν με αφήνει να τα καθαρίσω και φαίνεται το λαιμουδάκι του...προς το παρόν το τελευταίο που σκέφτομαι, πούπουλα είναι, θα πέσουν και θα ξαναβγούν...

----------


## mariakappa

δεν τον βλεπω πολυ αδυνατισμενο οποτε μπορεις αυριο να δοκιμασεις να δεις ποσο θα φαει απο μονος του μεχρι το βραδυ.εαν το βραδυ δεις οτι παλι δεν εχει φαει θα πρεπει να ξαναφαει κρεμα.βαλτου ομως στο κλουβι οτι τρελλενεται να τρωει.
βλεπω επισης οτι ειναι ταλαιπωρημενος.ισως γι'αυτο να μην ειμαι υπερκινητικος.ισως και να ποναει λιγακι.δεν ξερουμε εαν τον τσουζουν οι σταγονες που βαζεις.δεν συμπεριφερεται ομως σαν πουλι αρρωστο.τα αρρωστα πουλια κοιμουνται συνεχως ή κουρνιαζουν, και πανω απ'ολα καθονται με τα ποδια ορθανοιχτα.παρατηρησε σε παρακαλω εαν το βραδυ κοιμαται στο ενα ή στα δυο του ποδια.
θα σου ελεγα να του δωσεις και βιταμινες.να μην τις διαλυσεις ομως στο νερο γιατι δεν ξερουμε ποσο θα πιει.να τις δωσεις σαν την κρεμα, με συριγγα.υπολογισε 3 σταγονες ανα 3 μερες.

----------


## mayri

Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου, κι εσένα κι όλα τα παιδιά, το θέμα είναι ρωτήστε με ό,τι θέλετε για γάτες, γνωρίζω τα πάντα. Πουλί, μια καρδερίνα είχα μικρή, ούτε καν θυμάμαι αν πήγαινα δημοτικό ή ήμουν πιο μικρή, κι αυτήν για λίγο καιρό και δεν έχω ιδέα από πουλιά.

Σήμερα κάθισα όλη μέρα σπίτι ξαπλωμένη βλέποντας τυηλεόραση για να τον παρατηρήσω. Για πρώτη φορά μετά από μία εβδομάδα βγήκε μόνος του από το κλουβί και πέταξε στο stand του, και πήγε να βγει και μια δεύτερη φορά αλλά μόλις έφτασε στην πορτούλα, κάθισε λίγο εκεί και το μετάνιωσε και ξαναγύρισε μέσα. Από το πρωί που τον ξύπνησα και τον τάισα την κρέμα και του έβαλα τις σταγόνες, 8 το πρωί δηλαδή, μέχρι το απόγευμα, 12 ώρες να πούμε, τον περισσότερο χρόνο ή κοιμόταν ή καθόταν ήσυχος σε μια γωνία. Κάθε φορά που θα κινιόμουν εγώ, τότε κουνιόταν, κι αν του μιλούσα και ασχολιόμουν μαζί του τότε ανταποκρινόταν. Για να καταλάβεις, πριν τον τραβήξω στο βίντεο, κοιμόταν, και μόλις τον άφησα ήσυχο αργότερα, ξαναέπεσε για ύπνο. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως το πουλί αναστατώθηκε με το πήγαινε έλα στους γιατρούς και με τις κρέμες και τις σταγόνες και την πετσέτα να τον βάζω μέσα να τον κρατώ, γι'αυτό συμπεριφέρεται έτσι. ή είναι άρρωστο ακόμα.

Ώρες ώρες κι εγώ το ξαναβλέπω ζωηρό όπως παλιά, κι ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι κάτι έχει, δεν μπορώ να το ψυχολογήσω. Είδα και τις καφέ κουτσουλιές σήμερα, και αναστατώθηκα. Στο θέμα του πώς κοιμάται, ναι, στο ένα πόδι, ευτυχώς, όχι μόνο σήμερα, κι άλλες μέρες που τον παρατήρησα. Πήγαινα να τον βγάλω από το κλουβί και το ένα ποδαράκι του ήταν ζεστό, που σημαίνει το είχε μαζεμένο μέσα στα πούπουλα. Και τώρα πάλι στο ένα πόδι στηρίζεται, και πρέπει να του βάλω τις σταγόνες είναι η ώρα του και θα το αναστατώσω πάλι το καημένο. Πάντως κελάηδισμα έχω ν'ακούσω πάνω από βδομάδα τώρα, από την περασμένη Τρίτη ή Τετάρτη, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, και δεν τον βλέπω να μου κελαιδάει σύντομα αν δεν ξεπεράσουμε αυτό. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να καταφέρουμε να κλείσουμε την τρυπούλα στο ματάκι του, είναι κρίμα, μέσα στη ζωή ήταν και με είχε συνηθίσει και με είχε ξετρελάνει και στα καλά καθούμενα ούτε που κατάλαβα τι έγινε και πώς προκλήθηκε αυτό με το ματάκι του ή αν το είχε και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι και απλά χειροτέρευσε. Γιατί αν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείτε με την 40ήμερη καραντίνα που πρέπει να μπαίνει το καινούργιο πουλί. Ακριβώς πάνω στο 40ήμερο εκδηλώθηκε το ματάκι του....

----------


## zack27

στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ με το πουλακι...μακρι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα!!! οντως οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι φυσιολογικες...πιθανον να οφειλεται και στη κρεμα αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος...μπορει να κανω και λαθος(συγχωρεστε με) αλλα οι κουτσουλιες ειναι καφε η εχουν και αιμα? μπορει να μη βλεπω καλα στη φωτο...

----------


## mariakappa

το οτι κοιμαται στο ενα ποδι ειναι πολυ ενθαρρυντικο.ειναι δειγμα υγειας.πιστευω οτι εσεις οι δυο θα αποχωρηστειτε σε πολλα χρονια απο τωρα.
ειναι φανερο οτι ειναι πολυ κουρασμενο.θελει το χρονο του αλλα οπως ειπες κι εσυ θα αργησεις να ξανακουσεις το κελαιδισμα του.μεινε οσο μπορεις περισσοτερο μαζι του γιατι θελει παρεα.εγω εχω προσεξει οτι τα αρρωστα πουλια μου αναρωνουν πιο γρηγορα οταν εχουν παρεα.

----------


## mariakappa

> στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ με το πουλακι...μακρι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα!!! οντως οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι φυσιολογικες...πιθανον να οφειλεται και στη κρεμα αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος...μπορει να κανω και λαθος(συγχωρεστε με) αλλα οι κουτσουλιες ειναι καφε η εχουν και αιμα? μπορει να μη βλεπω καλα στη φωτο...


τρωει κρεμα και οι κουτσουλιες δεν μπορουν να αξιολογηθουν.

----------


## mayri

> στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ με το πουλακι...μακρι να πανε καλα τα πραγματα!!! οντως οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι φυσιολογικες...πιθανον να οφειλεται και στη κρεμα αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος...μπορει να κανω και λαθος(συγχωρεστε με) αλλα οι κουτσουλιες ειναι καφε η εχουν και αιμα? μπορει να μη βλεπω καλα στη φωτο...


Όχι, καφέ ήταν οι κουτσουλιές, δεν είχαν αίμα, κι άλλες που μού έκανε σήμερα, καφέ τις είδα.

----------


## Leonidas

mayri..ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα...θελω να πω κατι που ισως να εχει σημασια...συνηθως οτν ακουω για πριξιμο σε καποιο σημειο του σωματος σε ενα παπαγαλο συνηθως δν αναφερομαι σε καναρινια(ξηρη ευλογια)..πχ..ποδι , ματι..σκεφτομαι..οτι εχει να κανει με κατι που το τσιμπισε..μου φενεται πως ειναι πολυ καλυτερα και τα περιτωματα του..αν δεν εχει πολυ ορεξη ή μαλλον συνεχισει να μην εχει αφου εχουν περασει οι μερες απο το στρες στο γιατρο..ισως να ταλεπωρειτε ακομη απ αυτο που εχει..

μια παρατηρηση ακομη να κανω...του εχεις βαλει το σταντ πανω στη ντουλαπα..συνηθως στα σπιτια στα πανω μερη της ντουλαπας βαζουμε ρουχα χειμωνιατικα..η παλια ρουχα και τοποθετουμε ναφθαλινη για το σκορο..η αλλα αρωματικα για τα ρουχα, θα μπορουσε να ειναι και αυτος ενας λογος..

----------


## zack27

οκ ειδα λαθος μαλλον !!!! ευτυχως δηλαδη!!!
ελπιζω να εχουμε ευχαριστα νεα συντομα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

> Όχι, καφέ ήταν οι κουτσουλιές, δεν είχαν αίμα, κι άλλες που μού έκανε σήμερα, καφέ τις είδα.


εαν ηταν αιμα θα εβγαινε σκουρο καφε.για καλο και για κακο δες τες και αυριο που θα φαει μονο σπορακια.

----------


## serafeim

εγω παιδια ειδα ενα πουλακι πολυ εξαντλημενο και στρεσαρησμενο...
θελει ηρεμια ξεκουραση και πολυ παρεα... οταν εισαι μαζι του να του μιλας συνεχεια... το ενθαρυνεις κα ινιωθει προστατευμενος...
κατι ακομα... αμα δεν μπορεις να τους δωσεις αυγο μπορεις να κανεις το εξης που εκανα και εγω... βραστο για15 λεπτα και μετα βγαλε το τσοφλι(πραγμα που κανονικα δεν πρεπει γιατι εχει ολο το ασβεστιο) και λιωσε το υπολοιπο αυγο σε λιγο νερακι να γινει υγρο.... ετσι περνει και απο εκει βιταμινες και αλλες πρωτεινες που εχει το αυγο....

αν λεω κατι λαθος να με διορθωσουν οι ποιο εμπειροι...

Φιλικα!

----------


## mayri

> mayri..ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα...θελω να πω κατι που ισως να εχει σημασια...συνηθως οτν ακουω για πριξιμο σε καποιο σημειο του σωματος σε ενα παπαγαλο συνηθως δν αναφερομαι σε καναρινια(ξηρη ευλογια)..πχ..ποδι , ματι..σκεφτομαι..οτι εχει να κανει με κατι που το τσιμπισε..μου φενεται πως ειναι πολυ καλυτερα και τα περιτωματα του..αν δεν εχει πολυ ορεξη ή μαλλον συνεχισει να μην εχει αφου εχουν περασει οι μερες απο το στρες στο γιατρο..ισως να ταλεπωρειτε ακομη απ αυτο που εχει..
> 
> μια παρατηρηση ακομη να κανω...του εχεις βαλει το σταντ πανω στη ντουλαπα..συνηθως στα σπιτια στα πανω μερη της ντουλαπας βαζουμε ρουχα χειμωνιατικα..η παλια ρουχα και τοποθετουμε ναφθαλινη για το σκορο..η αλλα αρωματικα για τα ρουχα, θα μπορουσε να ειναι και αυτος ενας λογος..


Μπα, μην ανησυχείς, ούτε αρωματικά έχει η ντουλάπα μου ούτε ναφθαλίνη, βασικά εκείνο το μέρος το έχω και άδειο, στο από δίπλα έχω τις βαλίτσες. Εδώ Βρυξέλλες, τα χειμωνιάτικα δεν τα αποθηκεύουμε, η ντουλάπα μου ελάχιστα καλοκαιρινά έχει, τα έχω στην Ελλάδα κι εδώ κάτι λίγα για τις μέρες που θα κάνει κάποια ζέστη.

Το να το τσίμπησε το πουλί κάτι, πάλι θα πω εδώ Βρυξέλλες, 6 χρόνια που είμαι εδώ δεν έχω δει κατσαρίδα κι έχω αλλάξει 3 σπίτια και έχω φιλοξενηθεί σε άλλα 3 (τα δύο πάνω από αιώνα κατασκευής), ούτε κουνούπι, ούτε μύγα έχω δει, ειλικρινά. Και το σπίτι πεντακάθαρο είναι, αν το είχε τσιμπήσει κάτι όλο και κάτι θα έβρισκα, και είμαι ψηλά στον σε πολυκατοικία στον 5ο. Έχω βέβαια το μεγαλύτερο πάρκο των Βρυξελλών στα 300 μέτρα απόσταση, αλλά ενδιάμεσα έχει άλλες πολυκατοικίες και δρόμους. Εγώ υποψιάζομαι ότι πρέπει να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με το ματάκι του από πριν, γιατί όταν το βρήκα, κάτω από το αριστερό του μάτι είχαν μαζευτεί ένα μικρό κουβάρι τα πούπουλα κάτω από το ματάκι του, κάπως όπως έχουν μαζευτεί τώρα κάτω από τη μουσούδα του από την κρέμα κι έχει κάνει δύο μεγάλα μουστάκια. Δεν το έβλεπα κάτι το ανησυχητικό και περίμενα να πέσουν από μόνα τους χωρίς να το ταλαιπωρήσω. Ο γιατρός με τη βοήθειά μου πήρε μια κλωστή και τα έδεσε κόμπο την περασμένη βδομάδα και είπε ότι σε μια βδομάδα θα πέσουν, και πράγματι, σήμερα έπεσαν και καθάρισε η περιοχή κάτω από το μάτι του. Οπότε ίσως, να είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα και να το περιποιόταν ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης κι αντί για σταγόντες να του έβαζε αλοιφή στο μάτι και δημιουργήθηκε ο κόμπος στα πούπουλα. Και το πουλί ήρθε σ'εμένα, σταμάτησε τη θεραπεία γιατί δεν το γνώριζα, και μάλλον χειροτέρευσε, αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να το δικαιολογήσω, γιατί ήταν καλά την προηγούμενη, δεν είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι, τον έβαλα στο κλουβί του, και το πρωί μέσα στην τσίμπλα το μάτι να μην μπορεί να το ανοίξει με τίποτα.

----------


## mayri

> εαν ηταν αιμα θα εβγαινε σκουρο καφε.για καλο και για κακο δες τες και αυριο που θα φαει μονο σπορακια.


Όχι, ανοιχτό καφέ ήταν, δεν ήταν σκούρο, αν ήταν σκούρο ξέρω είναι υποψία για αίμα, το γνωρίζω αυτό.

----------


## vagelis76

Στα 2 τελευταία βίντεο δείχνει να είναι ένα φυσιολογικό πουλί...ίσως μόνο λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο.Στο 1ο βίντεο φυσιολογικότατο...και η στάση του σώματος του και το κελάηδισμα του.

Απ΄όσα διάβασα δε τρώει όσο εσύ πιστεύεις οτι πρέπει να τρώει. Το είχε ζυγίσει το πουλί πριν και τώρα για να δεις αν υπάρχουν διαφορές στο βάρος?
Αν το πουλί βρίσκεται στο φυσιολογικό του βάρος  και δε χάνει βάρος δε υπάρχει λόγος ανησυχίας.Αν όμως χάνει θα πρέπει να το ταΐζεις εσύ ώστε να συντηρηθει και να μην εξασθενήσει περισσότερο ο οργανισμός του.Επειδή δε πρόκειται για νεοσσο θα σου έλεγα οτι καλύτερο θα ήταν να του δίνεις μικρότερα γεύματα και πιο τακτικά.

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και τη φροντίδα που του προσφέρεις να στην ανταποδώσει σε αγάπη και αφοσίωση!!!!!

----------


## paulos

κουκλακι τρελο το μικρακι σου.

----------


## mariakappa

πως ειναι σημερα ο μικρος? εφαγε απο μονος του?

----------


## mayri

> πως ειναι σημερα ο μικρος? εφαγε απο μονος του?


Το πρωί ξυπνήσαμε, βάλαμε τις σταγόνες και ξανακοιμηθήκαμε, αλλά πήγαμε μόνοι μας στην ταίστρα και φάγαμε. Μετά βγήκαμε μόνοι μας από το κλουβί, πετάξαμε στο stand και καθήσαμε εκεί. Έπρεπε να φύγω όμως μετά, και τον έβαλα στο κλουβί του, γύρισα στις 4 ίσα ίσα για να του ξαναβάλω σταγόνες και έφυγα πάλι, κι όταν γύρισα στις 7 το απόγευμα τον έβγαλα έξω, τινάχτηκε, ξανατινάχτηκε, έπαιξε με τα ξυλαράκια και για πρώτη φορά τον είδα να παίζει με την καμπανούλα στο stand, μετά βαρέθηκε και μπήκε μόνος του στο κλουβί, πήγε στην ταίστρα και έφαγε ξανά, κι από τότε ηρέμησε...τον έχω ξεσκέπαστο τώρα γιατί θα του βάλω τις σταγόνες σε λίγο, στέκεται στο ένα πόδι και με βλέπει με το δεξί του μάτι.

Είμαι χαρούμενη σήμερα, παρόλο που τον άφησα πάνω από 6 ώρες μόνο του, έφαγε και τον ακούω τώρα να κάνει τον χαρακτηριστικό ήχο που κάνει όταν χαλαρώνει. Το ματάκι του το αριστερό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται, ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι έχει χάσει τελείως την όρασή του εκεί, κι άλλες φορές νομίζω ότι ανταποκρίνεται σε κινήσεις που θα μπορούσε να δει μόνο το αριστερό του μάτι. Βλέπω μια κορυφούλα, και σήμερα που του έβαλα σταγόνες έκανε φουσκάλα στο σημείο της κορυφής, οπότε υπάρχει η τρύπα, αλλά μόνο ο γιατρός από βδομάδα με τα ειδικά εργαλεία του θα μπορέσει να μου πει αν έχει βελτίωση κι αν κλείνει η τρυπούλα ή όχι. Εκτός από τις σταγόνες το πουλί παίρνει και αντιβίωση μέσα στο νερό του, δεν ξέρω σε περίπτωση που του το σταματήσω αν θα παραμείνει ίδιος ή αν θα μου χειροτερεύσει, ελπίζω πως όχι. Κι οι κουτσουλιές του, κάποιες πρωινές που είδα, είχαν επανέλθει στο χρώμα τους, αν και ήταν μικρής ποσότητας. Για μετά, δεν ξέρω τι έκανε μέσα στο κλουβί του, γιατί δεν του έβαλα καινούργιο χαρτί σήμερα για να ελέγξω, ξέχασα από τη βιασύνη μου.

----------


## mariakappa

τελεια!!!!!!! ευχομαι απο εδω και περα ολα να πανε καλα. κουραστηκες αλλα  :Anim 19:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη ΒΛΕΠΩ ότι αργά αλλά σταθερά πάτε καλά.Άντε .....όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## mayri

Μετά από μιάμιση βδομάδα που είχα ν'ακούσω τη φωνούλα του, σήμερα μού τραγούδησε!!!! ::  :: 

Κατάφερα να τον τραβήξω σε βίντεο, λίγο μακρινό γιατί δεν ήθελα να τον αναστατώσω γιατί φοβόμουν μήπως σταματήσει!




Το ματάκι του εξακολουθεί να έχει κορυφούλα, την βλέπω, δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει, θα μας πει ο γιατρός πώς πάει την Τρίτη ή την Πέμπτη που θα τον επισκεφτούμε..

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι παντα ευχαριστο να βλεπουμε οτι πουλακια καταφεραν να ξεπερασουν το προβλημα τους.απο εδω και περα ολα θα διορθωθουν σιγα σιγα.
χαιρομαι παρα πολυ και για τους δυο σας.:d

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο σας!!! πιστευω οτι ειναι θετικο σημαδι αυτο!!!!αντε να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## mayri

Είμαι πάρα πολύ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ, σήμερα βγήκε από το κλουβί του τουλάχιστον 5 φορές μόνος (τον έβαζα μετά από λίγο εγώ μέσα δήθεν στην ταίστρα για να φάει αλλά βασικά για να δω αν θα βγει ξανά μόνος του) και δύο φορές μπήκε μόνος, μία για να πιει νερό και μία για να φάει!!!
Μου τραγούδησε κιόλας δύο φορές, την πρώτη για λίγο γιατί πήγα να πάρω το κινητό για να τον τραβήξω και σταμάτησε, την δεύτερη φορά το είχα δίπλα μου και τον τράβηξα, και μετά που σταμάτησα την λήψη συνέχισε κι άλλο! Πήγα για καφέ το απόγευμα μέσα στην χαρά, πρώτη φορά δεν ένιωθα άσχημα που τον άφηνα μόνο μετά από μέρες!

Μακάρι να έχουμε και καλά νέα από το γιατρό όταν ξαναπάμε και να δει βελτίωση στο ματάκι του, τουλάχιστον να κλείσει η τρυπούλα κι ας την χάσει την όρασή του από το αριστερό....

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο.. ολα τελεια!!! ωστοσο εγω ξερεις τι θα εκανα??? δεν θα τον εβγαζα εξω να χαλαει ενεργεια!!! θα τον περιοριζα οσο ειναι δυνατον στο κλουβι του!

----------


## mayri

> Μπραβο.. ολα τελεια!!! ωστοσο εγω ξερεις τι θα εκανα??? δεν θα τον εβγαζα εξω να χαλαει ενεργεια!!! θα τον περιοριζα οσο ειναι δυνατον στο κλουβι του!


Α ναι; Για να βρει καλύτερα τις δυνάμεις του; Δεν ξέρω, νομίζω αν αύριο του έχω κλειστή την πόρτα και δεν μπορεί να βγει θα αρχίσει τα πέρα δώθε πάνω κάτω στο κλουβί του, αν με βλέπει στο σπίτι. Δεν ξέρω, κρίνω από τις φορές πριν τι έκανε, όταν ήθελε να βγει, εεε, ήθελε να βγει κι έκανε άνω κάτω το κλουβί του να βρει τον τρόπο να βγει έξω.

Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα ανασταθωθεί αν του έχω κλειστή την πορτούλα, θα δούμε όμως.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πόση ενέργεια θα χαλάσει;

----------


## mitsman

> Πόση ενέργεια θα χαλάσει;


Τοση οση χαλανε τα μικρα που με τα πρωτα φτερουγισματα χανουν μεχρι και 20 γραμμαρια!

----------


## mariakappa

φοβαμαι μηπως το παρει σαν τιμωρια.οταν τα πουλακια μας ειναι συνηθισμενα να βγαινουν, οταν δεν μπορουν πεφτουν ψυχολογικα.εγω θα τον αφηνα να διαλεξει αυτος.ουτως η αλλως οταν δεν αισθανονταν καλα δεν εβγαινε.εχουν καλυτερο ενστικτο επιβιωσης.

----------


## mitsman

Εσεις ξερετε καλυτερα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> φοβαμαι μηπως το παρει σαν τιμωρια.οταν τα πουλακια μας ειναι συνηθισμενα να βγαινουν, οταν δεν μπορουν πεφτουν ψυχολογικα.εγω θα τον αφηνα να διαλεξει αυτος.ουτως η αλλως οταν δεν αισθανονταν καλα δεν εβγαινε.εχουν καλυτερο ενστικτο επιβιωσης.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τη Μαρία.

----------


## mayri

Να τον αφήσω ελεύθερο να κάνει ό,τι θέλει τελικά αύριο, ή όχι;

----------


## mitsman

Να τον αφησεις... αφου το λενε τα παιδια!!!! 

εγω απλα ειπα τι θα εκανα εγω με το φτωχο μου μυαλο και την *ανυπαρκτη* πειρα μου!

----------


## zack27

Εγω καταλαβαινω πως το εννοει ο Δημητρης!!! οτι πιθανοτατα μενοντας στο κλουβι θα ανακτησει τις δυναμεις του και θα επανελθει γρηγοροτερα!!! 
κανεις μας δε γεννηθηκε να ξερει Δημητρη!!! πιαθανοτατα πολλοι θα κανανε αυτο που ειπες!!!

απο την αλλη αν δε κατσει σε ησυχια και μεσα στο κλουβι τοτε ειναι ανουσιο να μην το βγαλει!!!

----------


## mariakappa

> Να τον αφησεις... αφου το λενε τα παιδια!!!! 
> 
> εγω απλα ειπα τι θα εκανα εγω με το φτωχο μου μυαλο και την *ανυπαρκτη* πειρα μου!


 ενταξει ρε δημητρη μην τσαντιζεσαι.ολοι τη γνωμη μας λεμε.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη πως είναι σήμερα ο μικρός μας;

----------


## mayri

Ξύπνησε, πήγε έφαγε και ήπιε μόνος του, και τώρα μου είναι θυμωμένος και μου έχει γυρισμένη την πλάτη γιατί του έβαλα τις σταγόνες  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Καλά, μόλις με δει να διπλώνω την κόκκινη πετσέτα, αναστατώνεται, ανέβαινε στο χέρι μου σήμερα αλλά δεν μπορούσα να τον πιάσω, έμαθε το κόλπο ο άτιμος, βρήκα άλλο τελικά αλλά θα το μάθει κι αυτό προβλέπω....

----------


## zack27

ειναι πανεξυπννα !!! θα του περασουν τα νευρακια μη σε ανησυχει χεχε!! ας ειναι καλα αυτο και δε πειραζει!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βάλε άλλου χρώματος ουδέτερου το κόκκινο μπορεί να τον στρεσάρει περισσότερο.Εγώ το έλυσα το θέμα της πετσέτας αφότου κάθε φορά που κάνει μπάνιο τον τυλίγω με πετσέτες για να πάρω τα πολλά νερά και από τότε σταμάτησε να τις φοβάται.

----------


## mayri

Τον έβγαλα έξω από το κλουβί του τελικά γιατί, όπως το περίμενα, άρχισε τα πάνω κάτω πέρα δώθε και παραπέρα προσπαθώντας να βρει τον τρόπο να βγει έξω.

----------


## zack27

ενταξει ας τον να κανει τα δικα του!!! χεχε!!

οτι ειναι ενεργητικος ειναι καλο σημαδι!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγω τώρα έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο.Μαίρη εκτός από το μάτι είναι οκ το πουλάκι έτσι;Το λέω γιατί το θέμα έγινε τεράστιο και αρχίζω να μπερδεύομαι.

----------


## mayri

Θα ξαναγράψω την ιστορία με λίγα λόγια.

Πέμπτη 1η του μήνα, δεν μπορούσε ν'ανοίξει το μάτι του καθόλου. Ο γιατρός το απόγευμα είπε ότι δεν είναι κάτι το σοβαρό και μού έδωσε μια κρεμούλα να του βάζω. Επίσης είχε κάτι μαζεμένα πουπουλάκια σαν κουβάρι κάτω από το ματάκι του, τα είχε από τότε που τον είχα βρει, τα έδεσε κόμπο με μια κλωστούλα και είπε ότι θα πέσουν σε μια βδομάδα, όπως κι έγινε.

Παρασκευή το απόγευμα, τον παίρνω τηλέφωνο γιατί μου φαινόταν ότι το μάτι χειροτέρευσε. Είπε ότι μάλλον ήταν από τον κόμπο κι ότι θα περάσει κι αν όχι, να τον πάω τη Δευτέρα να τον δει.

Σάββατο απόγευμα βλέπω ότι δεν έχει φάει καθόλου όλη μέρα, και αρχίζω το τάισμα εγώ.

Δευτέρα το μάτι ήταν ακόμα χειρότερα, ο γιατρός είπε ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να το χάσει, του έκανε μια ένεση και μου έδωσε αντιβίωση για το νερό του και είπε ότι αν την επόμενη μέρα δεν έχει φάει μόνος του, το καλύτερο είναι να το κοιμήσουμε.

Τρίτη έφαγε λιγάκι μόνος του, το υπόλοιπο κρέμα. Τον πήγα σε οφθαλμίατρο, μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να του κάνει επέμβαση στο μάτι γιατί δεν μπορεί να αναισθητοποιήσει τους μύες στην ίριδα. (Με το μικροσκόπιο είδε ότι έχει τρυπούλα στο μάτι, με γυμνό μάτι αυτό που φαίνεται είναι σαν να έχει μια μικρή φουσκαλίτσα στο μάτι και έχει κάνει κορυφή με πύον. Το πύον έχει φύγει τώρα, αλλά η φουσκαλίτσα φαίνεται ακόμα). Μια λύση που έδωσε είναι επέμβαση για αφαίρεση του ματιού ή να προσπαθήσει να κλείσει την τρυπούλα, να την ράψει δηλαδή, αλλά μιλώντας με αναισθησιολόγο και με ειδικό στα πουλιά αποφάσισαν ότι αυτό μάλλον θα του στοιχίσει τη ζωούλα του και δεν θα επιζήσει από την επέμβαση, λόγω της αναισθησίας. Μου είπε να τον αφήσουμε προς το παρόν έτσι και να πηγαίνω μια φορά τη βδομάδα να τον βλέπει.

Το πουλί μετά την Τρίτη πάλι δεν έτρωγε καλά, μέχρι την Παρασκευή. Ούτε ήταν πολύ ζωηρός. Από εχτές έχει καλυτερεύσει, τον έχω αφήσει και τρώει μόνος του, είναι πιο δραστήριος, μου τραγούδησε κιόλας εχτές, κάτι πήγε να κάνει και σήμερα αλλά προτίμησε να αρχίζει να παίζει με την καμπανούλα στο stand παρά να κελαηδήσει. Το μάτι του το βλέπω ακόμα ότι κάτι έχει, και δεν βλέπει τόσο καλά όπως το δεξί του. Παράδειγμα τώρα που τον έχω δίπλα μου, κάνω απότομες κινήσεις με το χέρι μου και δεν τρομάζει, βάζω το χέρι μου από την άλλη πλευρά που βλέπει το δεξί του μάτι και αντιδράει αμέσως. Οπότε είτε βλέπει πολύ θολά, γιατί ορισμένες φορές ανταποκρίνεται, είτε έχει χάσει τελείως την όρασή του και τις φορές που ανταποκρίνεται απλά βλέπει από το δεξί του μάτι και δεν το παίρνω χαμπάρι. Ή όταν δεν το έχει τελείως ανοιχτό δεν βλέπει καλά, κι όταν το ανοίγει ορθάνοιχτα κάπως βλέπει κάτι. Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν έχει 10 στα 10 όραση στο αριστερό μάτι.

Ο οφθαλμίατρος δεν ήταν καθόλου αισιόδοξος για το αριστερό μάτι όσον αφορά την όραση, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι από όσα κατάλαβα, δεν μπορούμε να τον αφήσουμε να έχει τρύπα στο μάτι γιατί είναι επικίνδυνο για μολύνσεις και κατά συνέπεια για τη ζωούλα του. Περισσότερα θα μάθω την Τρίτη, αν προλάβουμε να πάμε στον οφθαλμίατρο γιατί έχω δουλειές, αλλιώς την Πέμπτη.

----------


## mariakappa

πως παει ο μικρος σου?

----------


## mayri

Πολύ καλά, έχει επανέλθει όπως παλιά, τραγουδάει, μπαινοβγαίνει μόνος, τρώει όταν θέλει και όπως παλιά, πετάει πάνω μου πολλές φορές, σήμερα φάση, ήμουν στην κουζίνα την πρώτη φορά τον άκουσα που πέταξε και ήρθε στον ώμο μου, τη δεύτερη φορά άπλωσα το χέρι και ήρθε πάνω του, και την τρίτη φορά προσγειώθηκε στο κεφάλι μου, χαχα, πρώτη φορά, προβλέπω σύντομα να επανέλθει και στις τσιρίδες του, κάτι πήγε να κάνει σήμερα, αλλά επειδή από εδώ και πέρα θα λείπω αρκετές ώρες ιδίως τα μεσημέρια ευελπιστώ ότι δεν θα τσιρίζει όταν είναι μόνος.

Το ματάκι του κάτι έχει μπορώ να το δω με γυμνό μάτι, αύριο θα τον πάω στο γιατρό να μάθουμε καλύτερα τι γίνεται.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο Μαίρη χάρηκα με το μικρό σου.

----------


## mariakappa

χαιρομαι. :Party0011: 
τι εχει να πει τωρα ο πρωτος γιατρος που σου ειχε πει να το κοιμησεις εαν δεν ετρωγε απο μονο του???????

----------


## mariakappa

πως ειναι ο μικρος σου?τι ειπε ο γιατρος?

----------


## mayri

Sorry, παιδιά, πολύ busy αυτές τις μέρες..

Πήγαμε στο γιατρό, είπε ότι το ματάκι του πάει πολύ καλύτερα και μάλλον γιατρεύεται σιγά σιγά. Να συνεχίσω τη θεραπεία με τις σταγονούλες και το ζελεδάκι στο ματάκι του και να τον ξαναπάω την επόμενη βδομάδα να τον δει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Sorry, παιδιά, πολύ busy αυτές τις μέρες..
> 
> Πήγαμε στο γιατρό, είπε ότι το ματάκι του πάει πολύ καλύτερα και μάλλον γιατρεύεται σιγά σιγά. Να συνεχίσω τη θεραπεία με τις σταγονούλες και το ζελεδάκι στο ματάκι του και να τον ξαναπάω την επόμενη βδομάδα να τον δει.


έλα βρε μπράβο πολύ χαίρομαι .

----------


## zack27

μπραβο σας....πολυ καλα νεα!!!!!
αντε να γινει περδικι ο μικρος!!!

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο σας.να και κατι ευχαριστο. :Happy0159:

----------


## mayri

Ρε παιδιά, αν το ταίζω με τη σύριγγα κανά δυο φορές τη βδομάδα από 4-5 γραμμάρια φρούτα αλεσμένα στο μπλέντερ, πειράζει;

Δηλαδή έλεος, έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, ούτε καν τα δοκιμάζει ή τινάζει το κεφάλι του και τα πετάει....Απλά σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως με αυτήν την μέθοδο συνηθίσει τη γεύση, και μετά το προχωρήσω να ανακατεύω σποράκια μέσα σε αλεσμένα φρουτάκια και να τα τρώει μόνος του (γιατί τώρα μόλις τα δοκιμάσει προτιμά να πεθάνει της πείνας παρά να φάει άλλο) κι ίσως μετά καταφέρουμε σιγά σιγά μικρά κομματάκια φρούτα.

Τι λέτε, θα πιάσει, ή τζάμπα το ελπίζω;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαίρη με μπέρδεψες.Τι εννοείς δεν τρώει καθόλου σπόρια;

----------


## mayri

> Μαίρη με μπέρδεψες.Τι εννοείς δεν τρώει καθόλου σπόρια;


Δεν τρώει τα σποράκια όταν τα ανακατεύω με φρουτάκια ή όταν αλέθω φρουτάκια και βάζω μέσα σποράκια μπας και γελαστεί και φάει.

Το μόνο που τρώει είναι ξηρά τροφή, σπόρους αγοραστούς σκέτους, τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## vikitaspaw

περαστικα στο μικρο σου! Πολυ χαιρομαι που ειναι καλυτερα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δεν τρώει τα σποράκια όταν τα ανακατεύω με φρουτάκια ή όταν αλέθω φρουτάκια και βάζω μέσα σποράκια μπας και γελαστεί και φάει.
> 
> Το μόνο που τρώει είναι ξηρά τροφή, σπόρους αγοραστούς σκέτους, τίποτα άλλο.


Οι αγοραστοί σπόροι είναι μόνο ηλιόσποροι;Άλλους  ξηρούς καρπούς όπως καρύδι αμύγδαλο τρώει;

----------


## vagelis76

Θέλει μεγάλο "αγώνα" και ατελείωτη ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και επιμονή...θα δοκιμάσει οταν σιγουρευτεί οτι αυτό που του προσφέρεις δεν είναι κάτι κακό.
Τώρα απλά του είναι άγνωστο και διστάζει....

----------

